# Time NXR Instinct



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Anybody ridden one of these?
How does it to compare to Time's other bikes?
I heard it replaces the VXR.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I own a RXR Ulteam and VXR Proteam and have test ridden just about every Time bikes except the 2010 models.
The NXR Instinct looks very "un-Time" like, rather looks like a Specialized, Trek or Giant.
The black one has the stealth look to it and I kind of like it.
If I have to guess, it probably rides like a RXR Ulteam.
I can tell you that my VXR Proteam rides as good as the RXR.


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to hearing about it also. The Time rep (USA) tells me a few magazines are currently playing with one and will be reviewing it shortly.

The monocoque front triangle and BB30 will surely add stiffness and response, so I too am assuming it will be similar to the RXR as it shares the same fork and rear stays. 

It looks mean in white..

I want one


----------

